# Fantasy Life!



## Lyssa (Feb 5, 2013)

I know the game is only out in Japan - but since a few of us have Japanese 3DS', and LinandKo are doing a playthrough on youtube... I was wondering if anyone else has this game? I've been looking for help topics/walkthrough-ish stuff for whenever I'm unsure what to do or how to do stuff - and I've had no luck finding anything!! D: 

If anyone knows any good websites/wikis, or if we can even make this a discussion/help topic that would be GREAT! 

I just got the game after watching some gameplay  though I wanted it since the trailer first debuted... anyone else? 

(If there is already a topic for Fantasy Life on the forum - please point me in that direction  sorry for the inconvenience if so)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks really nice. I'd been watching some videos on Nico of it for a while.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2013)

Describe the game, please. I can't find much about it >.>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 7, 2013)

Think Animal Crossing mixed with Final Fantasy. Not much of a description, but LinandKo on youtube have been doing a let's play of it for a little over a month now.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Think Animal Crossing mixed with Final Fantasy. Not much of a description, but LinandKo on youtube have been doing a let's play of it for a little over a month now.



That sounds really awesome, actually. Any plans for western localisation?


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

No official plans for localization yet as far as I know. Maybe an announcement by Nintendo at E3? Considering they have a history of localizing Level 5 games and Brownie Brown is a Nintendo owned developer. If we don't get one, this might push me over the edge to finally import a Japanese 3DS.

I'd describe the game as Animal Crossing with monsters. 

Here's a beautiful trailer:


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay that really looks good. I hope they localise it then


----------



## libarts (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm on board with Justin on this one.

If there isn't a localization, I'm going to be very tempted to import it.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 11, 2013)

I physically need this game. Not as much as Ni No Kuni (and a Ps3 to play it!) and New Leaf. But still. So much need.

When I first heard of this game I was hooked on owning it. I'm gonna be sooooo disappointed if they don't bring it over to the states!


----------



## aikatears (Feb 12, 2013)

Their first DLC will have online play added in, Now I really want this game


----------



## Winona (Feb 13, 2013)

aikatears said:


> Their first DLC will have online play added in, Now I really want this game




At first, this game did not really appeal to me.

But when I watched some of LinandKo's Videos about Fantasy Life, it grew on me! I really love these colorful graphics and the smooth look. It looks really well made.

And the fact that you will be offered a bunch of opportunities to work and fight, to customize and explore the plot... I really want this game now! So badly!

I think that they will localize it for sure. The sells are going well in Japan, don't they? And Level-5 managed to bring a lot of their games to America and Europe in the past months and years. I am pretty convinced that they will see the big chance they got.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

Online play? Oh my gosh, I seriously want this even more.


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Dammit NoA! I was hoping for a localization announcement on today's Nintendo Direct but no sign of it... guess I'll hope for E3 then.


----------



## Sora (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember a trailer or something for this a long time ago. I can't really say where I saw it, but I know I did see it.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Feb 15, 2013)

http://mynintendonews.com/2013/02/1...e-2013/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

No news on NA or Europe though.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2013)

Flutterfairy said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2013/02/1...e-2013/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> No news on NA or Europe though.



If Australia is getting it, then chances are, NA and Europe will get it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol I doubt it


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 15, 2013)

It'd be nice if America got it though. I'm greatly lacking in the fun life simulator/role playing department.

Though once New Leaf comes out my soul will belong to it alone so the point may be moot by then.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2013)

-unintentional bump-

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/03/20/fantasy-life-trademark-hints-at-overseas-release/


looks like it's gonna release in Europe then


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 27, 2013)

Graphics look a bit too cutesy for me, will have to watch some of Linandko's videos


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2013)

Release in Europe. Wonderful. No news for NA then?


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Release in Europe. Wonderful. No news for NA then?



Nope. I'm sure you guys will get it soon enough though


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 30, 2013)

Europe is gonna get it? Oh man there's still hope.

NoA please PLEASE don't leave us out of this. >< I really want this game so much.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/04/02/fantasy-life-trademark-filed-in-the-u-s/


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG DOES THAT MEAN WE'RE GETTING IT? 

D: But now I'll have to split my love between it and New Leaf.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, idk for some reason I'm feeling this game wont release until very late into the year, September at earliest.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Apr 3, 2013)

thats cute.... little confused on this game.. maybe ill be good maybe not eh well.


----------



## Justin (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm really excited that it actually has a chance of coming here now. It will be a while though since they will probably want to space it out away from New Leaf.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 4, 2013)

I reckon it'll be October time at the earliest, leaving a decent amount of time between it and ACNL. Except, Pokemon X/Y are coming out around that time too.


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2013)

I would get it for my Japan 3DS, but it seems a little more complicated than games such as New Leaf and Mario Kart 7, seems like you'd actually need to read most of the Japanese text to understand what to do/what you are doing. And as I can't read Japanese at all (apart from a few words and my name), I don't think I will be importing it 

But I do want it 

EDIT: After reading through the thread, it seems it may be coming to EU  But if it doesn't, but it does in Australia, I can import it for my UK 3DS


----------



## HayHey (May 1, 2013)

Im pretty sure it will become localized now. I read an interview with the creator about it. I'll try and find it.
here: http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/16375/20130403/fantasy-life-3ds-us-release-date-level.htm


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 7, 2013)

HayHey said:


> Im pretty sure it will become localized now. I read an interview with the creator about it. I'll try and find it.
> here: http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/16375/20130403/fantasy-life-3ds-us-release-date-level.htm



I feel the same! Just knowing it has been trademarked gives me a sigh of relief. It's just a matter of time before an announcement. Probably a Nintendo Direct one.


----------

